# Recordings breaking up



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi all,

I am having a problem with my TIVO. I am getting recordings which are stuttering and jumping and just generally breaking up, but it only seems to happen with the terrestrial channels that I get through my sky box, channel 101, 102, 103, and 104, I don't think I have seen it coming from any other channel. Any ideas? I recently put in a bigger disc, it had the same problem before I upgraded.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Do you get the same stuttering and break up if you watch Sky directly (by pressing AUX)?

If you have the same problem with 2 different discs and not on all channels it suggests a problem with the input not the Tivo.


----------



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi,

No, I have never seen it break up when it is on AUX and watching these channels, but then I don't do that very often, only when something on BBC/ITV I want to see clashes with another scheduled recording.

As for the problem being with the input, it's all coming from SKY so would different channels act differently?? I have had two different sky boxes and had the same with both.

Any more ideas.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Tivo doesn't treat different channels differently if they're from the same source. If the break up occurred on all channels then I would be investigating the Tivo, but as you've already changed the disk (the most likely culprit of stuttering) and you say you get good recordings on other channels it seems improbable that Tivo is the cause.

The BBC channels come from an entirely different satelite from most of Sky's ouput but I don't know about ITV. Various different sat channels are broadcast at different frequencies and polarities so if your dish is slightly out of alignment you may find you get perfect reception on one and break up on another. If your dish isn't aligned then a bit of rain or wind can impact the picture quality too.


----------



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Do you know if there is any way to confirm this, like a signal strength indicator etc. I don't want to get an aerial installer out and tell him to fix the aerial without being able to know exactly whats wrong and be able to show him. That sounds like a complicated way of throwing away a lot of money  

I know there is a signal strength built into Sky, but it isn't per channel as far as I can tell, maybe I should give Sky a call, but they will probably blame Tivo and tell me to disconect it to prove that it is a Sky problem, and I would hate that  

Thanks

Jim


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You're going to need to be methodical if we're going to be able to definitively help you.


> it only seems to happen with the terrestrial channels that I get through my sky box, channel 101, 102, 103, and 104


Just to confirm you are talking about the 'normal terrestrial channels' being broadcast over satellite on 101, 102, 103, 104 and 105? You're not using a freeview box or a terrestrial aerial feed and deselecting those channels from your Sky box?


> I don't think I have seen it coming from any other channel


You're really going to have to be specific - is it happening on all channels or just some? If it's just some channels then it could be misalignment, if it's all channels then it could be your Tivo or your Sky box or dish misalignment.


> I know there is a signal strength built into Sky, but it isn't per channel as far as I can tell


I'm on Freeview (as per sig) so I can't be sure - you need a Sky subscriber to answer that or call Sky.

My plan would be...
1 - confirm if there is break up on all channels or just a few by watching a few recordings.
2 - watch the affected channel(s) using AUX bypass to confirm if you're looking at a problem with the Sky and definitely not Tivo.
3 - If you can confirm that Sky is at fault, call Sky and complain that you're picture is stuttering and freezing on programme X on channel Y and see what they can do about it. I wouldn't even mention Tivo to them just tell them your Sky box isn't working properly.

Good luck.


----------



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks AMcC,

OK, just to clarify the details


I'm talking about the terrestrial channels that i'm receiving through Sky, not the aerial.

This stuttering is just happening on these terrestrial channels, it is an intermittent thing which only happens some times.

I have never seen this happen while watching on Aux, but this isn't a big suprise as I very rarly use Aux.

I hope that makes it clearer.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

> I have never seen this happen while watching on Aux, but this isn't a big suprise as I very rarly use Aux.


You're going to have to do this for a while, recording on Tivo at the same time if you want to isolate if this is a Tivo problem or a Sky problem. If the AUX signal breaks up it's a Sky problem, if it doesn't but the Tivo recording breaks up then it's a Tivo problem. I know it's a pain, but there isn't another option to diagnose your problem.


----------

